# PC 690 vs 890 series - new guy needs guidance (again)



## Tuthmose (Nov 29, 2009)

Hello all,

I'm a relative neophyte woodworker, but I'm currently looking to expand my range a bit. I currently have a Freud FT3000VCE mounted in a wing of my tablesaw, which I'm quite happy with. BUT . . . 

I find myself with the need for a smaller, hand-held router. I'm specifically looking to be doing some dados using a sled (I'm going to build the one from ShopNotes #76). It needs to be small enough to be appropriate for this kind of work, but powerful enough not to leave me wishing I'd gotten more. Reliable would be nice too...

I've narrowed things down (I think) to the PC 690 or 890 series, mainly due to their industry-standard nature and all the bushing, guides, and accessories available for them. So, the question:

Which would be a better buy for this purpose? Why? Am I on the wrong track here, and should consider something else?

Thanks in advance for the help, especially because I'm probably the 8 millionth newb to be asking this question! 

Thanks
-Ron


----------



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

Welcome, I have 2 Porter Cable routers and am pleased with both, but I find myself looking at the Bosch 1617 series (I think is the number) just to dedicate to a dovetail setup plus the plunger would come in handy ....Reason is after looking at the schematics of the Bosch and PC the Bosch looks like it is built a little better ....Good luck I think You will be happy with either choice


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

My old 690 plunge router is a great tool, but no soft start or variable speed.

The 890s I have are good routers, I really like the fixed base on them.

My 890s are all the original style, I don't know how the new plunge bases work. Some folks had a little trouble with the original style plunge bases, but I never did.

I'm not sure if the new 690s are variable speed, but that's one thing I'd look for.


----------



## Quillman (Aug 16, 2010)

890, whilst more powerful, is top heavy and more difficult to control x hand.
First time out with a hand router? Then 690.
Soft start and VS important? The 690LRVS.
Endless durability? 690 with +25 year track record.

Dados? They are power demanding; hard on the cutter, hard on the router.
200$ to blow? Then the all around DW 621, that machine can stab at depth changes in stages, easy on the cutter, safer too.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi 

Just my 2 cents...I have many of the PC 690 and they are great router the new type of PC are great also the DeWalt 621 is the last one on my list I would buy,why buy a router with just one base when you can get two for about the same price..

I'm a big fan of the PC routers but have switched over to the NEW Craftsman routers combo's ,they are the same as the PC in many,many ways and you get them for 1/2 the price of a PC and the DeWalt.

Sears: Online department store featuring appliances, tools, fitness equipment and more

2 1/2 HP Pro. for only 144.oo on line order ▼
http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_12605_00927680000P?mv=rr

The DeWalt is a over the pond router design with many of it's down falls, if you like that type of setup go for it..
like they say I can show you the water but I can't make you drink.. 

=======


----------



## Tuthmose (Nov 29, 2009)

Thanks everybody for the helpful replies.

I _have_ done some freehand routing, with the big ol' FT3000 no less, so I'm not so much worried about that, but its good to know that the 890s are top-heavy. Is it bad enough that it makes fine control difficult, or just something minor to be aware of?

Bobj3, do the Sears routers take accessories designed for the PC (or for the Bosch or some other common router), or are they going to be a pain to find that kind of stuff for later down the road?

Thanks again,
-Ron


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

The Bosch 1617 is an industrial quality router that will outlast the others mentioned and is the easiest to use in my opinion. Since you already have a big router and want one for limited hand held use the Craftsman BJ suggested is sure a bargain. I own many PC tools but the only router from them I like is the 7518.(and I own one) Set ups are so much easier on the Bosch! All the routers mentioned will do the job.


----------



## FixitMike (Aug 14, 2011)

For hand held routing, I prefer my Bosch Colt. It is smaller than the 690, which makes it a lot easier to handle. (I have both.) The variable speed and smooth start is a real plus over the 690. It however is limited to 1/4" bits. The similar DeWalt compact router is available with both fixed and plunge bases. It has LEDs that illuminate the cut.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi 

You may want to take a hard look at the 611pk router combo below.
I will say I have both, the Colt and the DeWalt 611 and the 611 will put the Colt to shame..(you get a plunge router in the combo kit) plus you can get Vac.pickup tubes for both bases..that's a real plus in my book.

http://www.routerforums.com/portable-routing/26775-colt-dewalt-side-side.html

Amazon.com: DEWALT DNP615 Compact Router Dust Collection Adapter for Fixed Base Routers: Home Improvement

Amazon.com: DEWALT DNP616 Compact Router Dust Collection Adapter for Plunge Base Routers: Home Improvement

Amazon.com: DEWALT DW6913 Router Edge Guide with Fine Adjustment and Vacuum Adaptor: Home Improvement

Amazon.com: DEWALT DWP611PK 1.25 HP Max Torque Variable Speed Compact Router Combo Kit with LED's: Home Improvement

Video Tool Review: DeWalt DWP611PK Compact Router Kit

===



FixitMike said:


> For hand held routing, I prefer my Bosch Colt. It is smaller than the 690, which makes it a lot easier to handle. (I have both.) The variable speed and smooth start is a real plus over the 690. It however is limited to 1/4" bits. The similar DeWalt compact router is available with both fixed and plunge bases. It has LEDs that illuminate the cut.


----------



## Kelly Rittgers (Aug 6, 2010)

I got a 890. Piece of junk. I have the 690. Way better but no frills. Unless they have improved the 890 I would not get one. Height thing didn't work at all. things actually fell off. There was a spindle lock there at one time and then I looked and it was gone. There is a 690 variable speed. that would be good I think.

KR


----------



## Tuthmose (Nov 29, 2009)

Thanks again, folks, for the continual help. And thank you Kelly for your honest impressions of the 890.

I've settled now on EITHER the Bosch 1617 or the Sears 27680 that Bob J. posted a link to. The Craftsman/Sears set looks very nice - I checked it out in person at the store the other day - and it's cheaper. BUT . . . its so new I can't find any reviews or feedback on it. It looks very similar to the Bosch, but I'm a newb, so what do I know? 

Does anybody have any firsthand impressions of the the 27680, especially in comparison to the Bosch? I'd love to save the $50 or so, but not at the expense of quality.

Thanks,
-Ron


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Ron, I have used many different brands of routers. The Craftsman is an excellent value for the money. The Bosch 1617 is an industrial work horse. I am sure you would be very happy with either one. I have been pleased enough with my pair of 1617's that I recently bought the new Bosch MR23. Think of this as a 1617 on steroids; it draws 15 amps like all the other 3-1/4 hp routers but is rated as 2-1/3 hp.


----------



## Fallbrooker (Nov 4, 2011)

The Craftsman is certainly another alternative and on first blush it looks like a good unit. Some third party reviews would be nice though. I have a couple of other Craftsman products in my workshop - hand me downs from my father-in-law - including a nice bandsaw and table saw. They have provided many years service so I would have confidence in looking at the router combo in more detail

Peter


----------



## del schisler (Feb 2, 2006)

I have 2 of the 690's and find them to be very good. Also have the Bosch 1617 and use it all the time a real work horse. I keep in the router table and have ran it for 1/2 day and it was just as cool as it could be. Also have a couple of ryobe's in their tables for dove tales and pin's. also they are very good for that. My self i don't do sear's stuff. my 2 cent's


----------



## kemal1923 (Nov 9, 2011)

*A rip against Porter Cable*

I have several of the 6902 Type 5 PC routers. They are 15 years old even though two were recently purchased as new old stock off eBay. Here is some information on how a 6902 is different from a modern 690:

The 6902 up to the Type 7 was a 10 amp 1 1/2 HP maximum router. It had a no load speed of 23,500 RPM. Starting with the Type 7, they changed the field to up the no load RPM to 27,500 and consequently claim 1 3/4 HP like other routers in the same size class. One might consider the higher speed a bit much for a large, 1"+ bit. This would include every accidental injury lawyer and bit manufacturer.

In addition to the field, the housing was changed. The power switch was changed from an $18 toggle to a $3 shamefully cheap rocker. The 690 is now made in Mexico, and with a lower standard of precision some claim.

An old 6902 is a very good tool. You can detect an unused one on eBay by looking for the second collet attached to the neatly wound power cord by an orange zip tie.

The modern 690LR or variable speed 690LRVS are routers designed by marketers and bean counters.

/k


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

Ron, I use the PC 690's, and have 3- units: one fixed, one fixed/plunge combo and one in a table. I am very pleased with them, but can honestly say they are what I am used to. I also have a Colt and it gave me so many problems that I cut the cord and just left it on a shelf. I did not want anyone to use it, because of inherent problems. I've used quite a few routers and I now feel that there are many brands/models that will perform well for you. Kinda like automobiles, some people love what another hates and vice-versa. Look around where you live/work and see which service outlets are best for you. 

I was given the fixed/plunge combo model as a Father's Day Gift from one of my daughters and I am 100% pleased with it. Similarity is why I bought the later two. In my area, PC/DeWalt are serviced in the same building and their abilities to fix a problem WHILE YOU WAIT is amazing! 3- identical routers makes a lot of interchangability effortless, BUT there may be some other service outlet in your area that is better and that factor possibly should be your deciding factor. One rule in my shop is always buy Craftsman wrenches, manual screwdrivers, etc., but NEVER buy Craftsman anything that is electric. This is not that they are bad - it is just because if you take it to Sears, it will be a minimum (IN MY AREA) of a month before you get it back! I am in the Metro Atlanta, GA region and we have also Hitachi and Makita (manufacturing and service) who make some great tools and will fix it while you're standing there (both in Buford, GA). BobJ3 has more routers than anyone else I've heard of and he has tools he likes and I am certain that he has several dependable service outlets for his favorite tool brands.

I am constantly doing dado joints or simply slots in many kinds of situations, and personally I do not feel that dado's are hard on a router. Many routers have eventual problems with their bearings because of eccentric loading - such as edge profiling, yet
dado's done with a skinny straight cutter (2/3 of dado width) and progressively deeper (using a plunge router) cut depth have never seemed to me to be the strain of edge profiling - but that's just my opinion. Your best choice should be influenced by what service and accessories are best available in your area. PS, as Doug pointed-out; VS might be nice, but all of mine are one speed only. When I've used 890's, I also felt they were a bit top heavy. I personally love the short, squatty models for a smooth ride along straightedges, templates, etc. Good Luck, *OPG3*


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

Yes I do have my share of 690's ( 8 total ) and I now use the speed control box on all of them..to me it's like my truck I don't run it at wide open most of the time just no need..speed = heat and heat will kill most equipment/tools and bits.. do this for quick test,chuck up a standard 1/4" bit in your router ,set the bit to cut the slot 5/8"" deep make the pass in the 3/4" thick hard wood board 2ft long at full speed but no to fast and check the bit after the pass and you will have a nice blue bit, that's a dead bit that you just cooked by running it at full speed.

When Porter Cable got with it they put the soft start and the VS on the new models , guess why LOL..no need to run it at full speed all the time..

Many will say don't do it in one pass, that's true the bit can't pull the chips out of the way (slot) or to say they will go around and around that's why almost will make 1/4" deep pass's ,the bit has 1 1/2" blades on most bits but it's the tip that will do most of the cutting but speed/feed rate is a big key..

http://www.routerforums.com/255892-post928.html
====


----------



## Assimilator (Sep 16, 2009)

Quillman said:


> 890, whilst more powerful, is top heavy and more difficult to control x hand.
> First time out with a hand router? Then 690.
> Soft start and VS important? The 690LRVS.
> Endless durability? 690 with +25 year track record.


One thing to point out is that the 690 has been built in Mexico for many years and one revision is the rubber booted rocker/power switch made of plastic.....badly designed and it *WILL* fail.

Mine failed after 8 months of use....my older 690 built in the USA with the metal toggle switch worked* FLAWLESSLY* until the day it was stolen after 10 years of use.

Another thing that happened to my newer and Mexico built 690 was the ground lead broke off after 2 years of use then one of the main hot leads broke off a few months ago. I had to replace the entire plug end.


----------



## Assimilator (Sep 16, 2009)

Another thing to add......

The clasp to secure the motor housing in the base is also inferior to the older T style tightening screw. You have to keep it clean and lubed or it will give excessive resistance when opening and closing the clasp.

If you get a newer 690 get your hands on the older power switch which can still be fixed the the inner housing since all the tooling is the same....it's much more sturdy and won't fail like the rubber covered rocker switch.

Or just a gently used unit in the older style.

My newer unit was stolen out of my workshop after I replaced the power plug and installed a new toggle switch and I plan on replacing it with the Bosch 1617 plunge/fixed base kit.

I have bad luck with people stealing my Porter Cable 690 units.


----------



## J0seph (Dec 2, 2011)

i have over thirty routers in my shop. I own Porter cables, Freud, Bosch and Makita. the over all best are the porter cables. The 690's are very versital and are easy to use. We use them in wood and solid surface material. They are very reliable. If you are going to use the router free hand, the 690 is the choice.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Joe, out of curiosity which Bosch models do you have? Are the routers used in plunge bases or fixed bases?


----------



## J0seph (Dec 2, 2011)

Hi Mike,
I have four of the colts and a small (don't know the number) fixed base that we use in laminate and inlays.


----------

